# The atlanta airport inside-out



## dewey (Nov 9, 2006)

I spend a good chunk of my life sitting in the Atlanta airport waiting for flights.  On a recent wait for a connection I snapped these shots of a Korean Air 747 at the gate with my 50mm 1.8.  The first image I shot with several different exposures and I plan to make it into an HDR image, but I've been busy so for now it'll have to do the way it is in plain ole non-HDR format :mrgreen:  I kind of like the darkness inside against the background outside anyway.  (I wish it was a Virgin Atlantic 747... I could do without the ugly puke blue color)

I'm not exactly sure why, but I like the second one the most... maybe because it's different than what I usually shoot?  


D50 Raw F4.5 1/400 ISO 200








D50 Raw F10 1/160 ISO 200


----------



## russrom (Nov 9, 2006)

I kinda like the "puke blue" color...(I've never seen anyone puke blue)


----------



## dewey (Nov 9, 2006)

LMAO... clearly you don't have children.


----------

